# Six String Stinger - increase volume



## meidinad (Mar 10, 2022)

Hey all, 

Wondering how hard it would be to increase output on the Six String Stinger. I've gotta dime the volume to get it to unity gain. Would changing the pot volume do it?

Thanks!


----------



## zgrav (Mar 10, 2022)

I don't think changing the volume pot will give you any more gain.  I think I get more than unity gain out of that pedal and it was built stock.

Did you solder the transistors into your board, or are they socketed?  If they are socketed try shuffling them around to seem if you get more gain from a different set of placements on the board.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 11, 2022)

Yeah, try measuring the hFE and go from low to high on the board


----------



## jesuscrisp (Mar 11, 2022)

There's no hFE to go by, it's a JFET mu amp build... 

Check whether all your resistors are the correct values.


----------



## tcpoint (Mar 11, 2022)

Lowering the source resistors (R8 on the first stage and R14 on the second stage) will give you more gain.  I'd start with R14 and if that doesn't do it, change R8 (leave R14 unless it gets too fizzy).   Socket these resistors.


----------



## giovanni (Mar 11, 2022)

I think you need to double check all component values before making any changes. It may just be an incorrect resistor somewhere.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 11, 2022)

I built one & there is no issues with Volume or Gain, your Build has fake or bad jfets or wrong resistor values!!!


----------

